# Doorway Transition T-Moulding



## leftistelf (May 27, 2008)

Hi - I'm looking to make a transition moulding that would fit in an entry way between two rooms. One room has tile floors. The other room has wood floors. The tile floor is about 1/4" taller than the wood floor. I think I'll use a dado to cut the bottom of the T-Moulding, but I can't find router bits for the top of the moulding (smooth ramps on both sides). Any suggestions?


----------



## Charles M (Apr 10, 2006)

I've done it before with a bevel raised panel bit. How wide is the molding?


----------

